# 5 gal. tank



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm actually quite new here to this site, but not to fish. I am planning on becoming an Ichthyologist (Study of Fish). Any way I had to recently downgraded to a 5 gal. from a 10 gal. due to a leak. My 5 gal. just completed cycling and i just transferred my fish into it. 
In my tank I have:
1 Black ghost knife(its about 4 in. long)
4 Gold Gourami's
1 Baby Albino Bristle nose Pleco. (he's a new member to the tank, he is roughly an inch long. He is starting to develop the bristles that's how i know its a male.)

I have 1 fake plant and 1 of the stupid rainbow painted caves. I have been on a tight budget and i needed a cheap cave for my bgk.

So far there has been no casualties, but its only been the first day.

Also does anyone know how much a large bgk could go for because i would like to sell him once he's to big and upgrade to a larger tank possibly a 20 gallon.

thanks, jim


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They get 18 to 20 inches.

Here is a pic of one I had. That castle behind him was 14 inches tall.


----------

